# Why cant some people figgure out how a box works



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Seriously is it that hard to figure out how to use a box ????( should have been replaced anyway) I like how they grounded to the old metal box when the cable ( old fire wire nm) didn't even have a ground . The Customer was wondering why when someone hit the ceiling ( drop celing) why all the lights flickered then shut off.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I'll be, hack work and metal boxes. I thought only Carlon blue boxes were the sign of hack jobs?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Any older house with a dropped ceiling is a guaranteed nightmare.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Any older house with a dropped ceiling is a guaranteed nightmare.


You got that right


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

peter d said:


> well i'll be, hack work and metal boxes. I thought only carlon blue boxes were the sign of hack jobs?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 17031


Seen one almost identical, except the aluminum wiring and the duplex receptacle were melted to with the box.:001_huh:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

wireman64 said:


> Seriously is it that hard to figure out how to use a box ????( should have been replaced anyway) I like how they grounded to the old metal box when the cable ( old fire wire nm) didn't even have a ground . The Customer was wondering why when someone hit the ceiling ( drop celing) why all the lights flickered then shut off.


 
The past or present homeowner did that, probably the present one.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I would just love to see exactly what goes through those guys heads when they can't make a connection worth $hit with a wire nut but then wrap the heck out of it with black tape, yep that'll do it....


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

niteshift said:


> The past or present homeowner did that, probably the present one.


A company called dry guys basement waterproofing did it , Believe it or not their STICKERS where on the PANEL like they where proud of this bs, I'll have to get a picture !!!!


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

wireman64 said:


> A company called dry guys basement waterproofing did it , Believe it or not their STICKERS where on the PANEL like they where proud of this bs, I'll have to get a picture !!!!


They probably said something like "why would you want to pay an EC $100 per hour when we will do it for $50"


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

wireman64 said:


> A company called dry guys basement waterproofing did it , Believe it or not their STICKERS where on the PANEL like they where proud of this bs, I'll have to get a picture !!!!


Report their butts.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I think he just did...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Well I'll be, hack work and metal boxes. I thought only Carlon blue boxes were the sign of hack jobs?


You *STILL* got it wrong.. blue boxes are *NOT* the sign of hack work.. just a red flag hack work *MIGHT* be luring somewhere on that job.. :no:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

i hate metal boxes in residential work.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> i hate metal boxes in residential work.


They where all 50 + years old , that's all they had back then ....


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

wireman64 said:


> They where all 50 + years old , that's all they had back then ....


I know that, but people are saying plastic boxes are the sign of a hack. I said I prefer them when working with romex


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

That's soooo hack. That's another one of my pet peeves when morons strip about an inch of the sheath back then wire nut it. Cant move it around at all (probably why all the splices are sticking out anyway)


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> I know that, but people are saying plastic boxes are the sign of a hack. I said I prefer them when working with romex


Just the blue ones :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> You *STILL* got it wrong.. blue boxes are *NOT* the sign of hack work.. just a red flag hack work *MIGHT* be luring somewhere on that job.. :no:


You may confuse some people by saying that. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> You *STILL* got it wrong.. blue boxes are *NOT* the sign of hack work.. just a red flag hack work *MIGHT* be luring somewhere on that job.. :no:


Yeah, and the pictures prove your theory wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Just the blue ones :laughing:


You like grey ones? Personally, I just buy blue ones and spray paint them orange so nobody thinks they are hack.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> You like grey ones? Personally, I just buy blue ones and spray paint them orange so nobody thinks they are hack.


ORANGE ? Thats home depots own brand , made just for hacks !!!!


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

wireman64 said:


> ORANGE ? Thats home depots own brand , made just for hacks !!!!


Well thwt won't do! Maybe ill paint them green?


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> Well thwt won't do! Maybe ill paint them green?


Id try green


----------

